
HTTP Distribution and Replication Protocol (1997) - grafelic
https://www.w3.org/TR/NOTE-drp-19970825
======
johnhenry
I feel like this is one of those things that gets implemented over and over
again. I wonder how the creators IPFS, for example, integrated this into their
project or even if they knew about it.

